# REPORT - Crabbing @ Rocky Point



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Crabbed Rocky Point area this morning with little success. Had my traps in the water by 5:45 AM. Started in 5' and gradually moved deeper to 9' before the channel drop-off. Water temp was 85.6*. Only managed a few but they were big males(7 1/2" - 8 1/2") and heavy. Wasn't worth the effort. Gave them to another guy who had about the same success rate. He was happy for them. Knocked off at 9:45AM because the weekend water traffic was building and the crabs weren't home. I think the warm water pushed the crabs to much deeper water. Only saw a few caught on the other boats in the area. I'm rethinking if it's worth going out Monday morning or waiting for a little cooler water.

This fishing & crabbing game we all play in the bay is totally crazy. All winter we wait for warmer weather and now that it's warm we're waiting for cooler weather. The bay may be big but darn if she isn't sensitive. The windows of opportunity to catch quality fish is so small.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Nick,

Thanks for the report. As for crabs, I have a feeling if you head south to the Honga, you might get a boat load. I was down there today and everytime I threw a bait in the water, a dang crab got within a few mins. This was in 5 feet of water.


- Dae


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Dae, I fear you're right but since I don't trailer my boat the Honga is out of the question for me. I really need to buy a 2nd smaller boat that I can trailer but I doubt if that's going to happen this season. This is what I've been looking at so maybe after the 1st of the year I'll bite the bullet again.

22' Side Console Custom Built by Judge Yachts


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*had a good day*

K-man and I caught 30 from the pier. It took us 2 hours to get across the bridge but it was well worth it. My wife told us the the news said there weren't many crabs to be had. They lied. There were two other groups who took home at least two dozen. The largest were in the 7 to 8 inch range. 

When we pulled out the tape measure and told folks that the minimum size for males was 5 1/2 inches it became a matter of pride to throw back anything that looked like it needed to be measured What was really weird was the four inch males mating withe sooks that looked twice the size.

I told the guy scooping them off the pilings that the female only got to mate once......He kept em anyway 

As for my crabs, I like mine with butter...hot from the steamer


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*now thats weird too*

three posts


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You definitely had a more productive day than me. Males have to be 5.25" not 5.50" and yes the females only mate one time. However from that one mating they can produce fertilized eggs (sponge) more than once. I don't keep females either. In another week or two I'll be able to dip crabs from my pier also. Last year from mid August all the through to the beginning of October I could get at least a dz right around my boat. For a while I was steaming 12 - 18 crabs almost every evening which was enough just for my wife and me.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Hey Nick*

I told them that shrinkage might be a problem  ergo the extra quarter inch. Why keep one that small anyway? The throw back to keeper ratio was about two to one. I have to get a bigger net though. I had a couple with their claws extended that would not fit in the net!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Got To Love It*

....when the crabs are too big for your net. I had two yesterday that were 8 1/2" and very heavy. Hopefully with the cooler weather they'll cooperate a little better. I don't keep anything smaller than 6".


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I give the small*

ones to my children. They are graduating from the claws to the entire crab. I doesn't hurt me too bad to see them murder a smaller crab 

I just found out that the reason they spend so much time "cleaning them out" is because my oldest child told them that there might be eggs in them and she ate some by accident. The mustard is eggs it doesn't matter what I say....older sister knows better. BTW..The eggs she ate hatched in her stomach. She had to be rushed to the emergency room


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Nick,

That side console would be perfect for crabbing, since one can run the boat and dip at the same time. I've got a 19' CC and you have to have a 2nd person to go. 

- Dae


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yea, it's the perfect crabbing boat. They're built in Denton, Md. I can have a non powered 22'er built for $11,000 which isn't bad at all. I'll probably wait until the winter boat shows where I can get a discount. If I can get the right deal I'll hang a 125 E TEC on the back although Judge has a deal with Honda so I'll have to wait and see.


----------

